# So I got some Bumpits...



## Buffie (Mar 5, 2009)

Saw the commercial and TOTALLY caved. Got them off eBay to save money on shipping...

Totally worth it!

They're not as easy as they seem in the video, but they DO work. You should tease your hair top and bottom before you put them in and use a little spray.

I fully expect to give them heavy use.

https://www.bumpits.com/Default.aspx 

View attachment bumpits.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 5, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Saw the commercial and TOTALLY caved. Got them off eBay to save money on shipping...
> 
> Totally worth it!
> 
> ...



My dreams of being a Amy Winehouse's twin fat sister can finally be realized!!!

Buffie, those are awesome!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw those too! They look really interesting. Would you mind taking a picture or two of your hairstyle sometime when you use them? I'm interested to see what they look like when a real person uses the product rather than the infomercial.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 6, 2009)

They're super fun, mszwebz! But shop around before ordering on their site. I got mine from eBay and saved $5.00.

I will take some pics this weekend if I have time. =) Will post them here as soon as I have some.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG I saw this the other day and since my hair is fairly fine I was very intrigued! I would loveeeeeeeeee to see some pics once you get them!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 6, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Saw the commercial and TOTALLY caved. Got them off eBay to save money on shipping...
> 
> Totally worth it!
> 
> ...




Post pix pls miss buffie!


You know, back in the 60's we just teased the hell out of our hair and used lots of AquaNet. It works!


----------



## volatile (Mar 6, 2009)

Must have! :smitten:
I can't wait to see how they work out for you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2009)

I wanted those for my hair. I can never get that little bump through teasing. My hubby teased me about my interest in them. 
Thanks for the review


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 6, 2009)

/subscribe


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 6, 2009)

I want these so badly! I ease my hair to hell and back every day.
I need pics asap.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 6, 2009)

I ordered mine today.

I was too lazy to look on ebay, so I went to the website, where I also apparently bought some bra strap things...which brought my total order to like...$55 bucks lol

Oh well. my dumb ass fault for clicking the wrong button.

DON'T CLICK THE WRONG BUTTON!!!!!

This is what i get for ordering things online at 6 am. 



I will post pics as soon as they come in the mail!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 8, 2009)

I will ask Mr. Buffie to take some pics as soon as he gets home. 

The better you can backcomb, the better they work.

They get easier with use and I've learned when it comes to the medium size in the crown, it's best to put one on the same parallel with your ears, then pick up another bit of hair, tease it and put another one just behind the first one.

The little ones are perfect for just clipping back your bangs.

When you have them in with your hair down, it's best to pin them to your head because while mine aren't falling out, they don't /feel/ secure, so I keep messing with them. Pinning them down just chills me out. LoL

I'm almost tempted to buy some self-adhesive Velcro strips and stick the spiny ends on the outside of the bottom of my Bumpits just to help hold them in a little better.... Hrmmm.... 

If you put them in and then clip your hair back or do a ponytail, they are not going anywhere. 

Will have pics as soon as I can! =)

So, has anyone tried Smooth-Away? Y'know, the pumice things that remove hair...


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 8, 2009)

Buffie said:


> I will ask Mr. Buffie to take some pics as soon as he gets home.
> 
> The better you can backcomb, the better they work.
> 
> ...




Oooh... I just read an article on that, that wasn't so good. And I'm positive there is a thread that talks about it somewhere here...I remember Elle Camino commenting on it, likening it to sand paper... and there was also a link to an MSN review.

I could, of course, be wrong... the severe lack of sleep, emotional intensity and downright bitchiness I suddenly feel could have messed with my head. 

But I don't think so. It's here somewhere.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 8, 2009)

FOUND IT!!!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55572


----------



## Buffie (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG, I read that and I read more on the interwebs. Bad mojo. Not even gonna /try/ Smooth Away. >_< Ouch!


----------



## kayrae (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Buffie and mszwebs, when you have the time I'd love to see a pic of you with the bumpits. And maybe a youtube tutorial? I could probably just look for one on youtube myself, lol.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wanted to say that those things look cool, but everytime I see this thread on the board list, I read "bumpits" as bum-pits (like armpits!) rather than bump-its, chuckle to myself and get a bit confused before I remember what the thread's actually about! :doh: LOL!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 23, 2009)

omg I want these so bad. I saw them on tv the other night.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 23, 2009)

Tooz said:


> omg I want these so bad. I saw them on tv the other night.



On the off chance that mine arrive before I actually leave for New Jersey (and I realize that's still a month away) and if you don't have them before then, I'll let you try them out.



Note to everyone else. Just get them through eBay. If you get them from the site, it's seriously like 6 weeks to get them.

GHET-TO!


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 24, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Saw the commercial and TOTALLY caved. Got them off eBay to save money on shipping...
> 
> Totally worth it!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I was wondering about these and thinking of getting them


----------



## Tooz (Mar 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> On the off chance that mine arrive before I actually leave for New Jersey (and I realize that's still a month away) and if you don't have them before then, I'll let you try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET. Also. I wanna try a strap perfect, too, my straps are always sliding off. If you're willing to let me, o'course


----------



## elle camino (Mar 24, 2009)

omg girl(s), i tried one of shawna's strap perfects this weekend and it snapped in two and like flew across the room all *PING*
it was pretty hilarious.
anyways: they are not made for the wide of shoulder, or the haver of backfat. not until they come out with a solid steel or cast iron version. the plastic they use is just too flimsy.


----------



## Risible (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, Elle, for sharing that, 'cause my bra straps are forever sliding off and I was looking at the strap perfect gadget, thinking I'd probably snap it on its inaugural strap patrol. Now I know I would, as I'm a haver ... big time.

Buffie, looking forward to your pix; am considering a bumpit set of my own.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 24, 2009)

elle camino said:


> omg girl(s), i tried one of shawna's strap perfects this weekend and it snapped in two and like flew across the room all *PING*
> it was pretty hilarious.
> anyways: they are not made for the wide of shoulder, or the haver of backfat. not until they come out with a solid steel or cast iron version. the plastic they use is just too flimsy.



^^^^^
It that's the case...



Tooz said:


> SWEET. Also. I wanna try a strap perfect, too, my straps are always sliding off. If you're willing to let me, o'course



I think that we should plan an attack and fire Strap Perfect Missiles at people we don't like. We can play it off as a total accident and no one will suspect a friggin thing.

I can think of a few if you can


----------



## Buffie (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG, I suck! Sorry for not having pics yet. Things are wacky nutty chickies. You all understand! Women have like too much to do any given day. Bah!

But I'm going to get pics. Cross my heart.

I used my Bumpits on a friend of mine last week for a big deal awards thing she was hosting. They looked so cute and totally didn't budge thanks to some teasing, spray and a couple of pins. Sounds like a lot, but it was quickie doodle in practice.

Finding out that using both together looks more "natural" on we big-headed types. I swear I must have an enormous skull, creepy. Anyhoo, still not finding a good use for the "Hollywood" one - the really big one - but haven't played with it enough maybe? I dunno, it's almost too dramatic for mortals like me. RuPaul might be able to work it though.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I think that we should plan an attack and fire Strap Perfect Missiles at people we don't like. We can play it off as a total accident and no one will suspect a friggin thing.
> 
> I can think of a few if you can



I like this plan of attack.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought these were Bum-pits at first. Like...something you put on to cover up your crack if your low-riders were too low .


----------



## Buffie (Mar 24, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I thought these were Bum-pits at first. Like...something you put on to cover up your crack if your low-riders were too low .



That could be the next "As Seen On TV!" You better copyright that before someone else steals your idea and makes a mint. 

You would be a welcome reprieve from Billy Mays...


----------



## Buffie (Mar 24, 2009)

OH EM GEE!!!!

Imagine if....






Billy Mays sold Bumpits!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 25, 2009)

Buffie said:


> OH EM GEE!!!!
> 
> Imagine if....
> 
> ...




Special guest appearance by the Sham-Wow guy?


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Special guest appearance by the Sham-Wow guy?



Haaa! The ShamWow guy should sell Smooth Away! ~Evil LoLz~


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 25, 2009)

why is Billy Mays always yelling at me?


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> why is Billy Mays always yelling at me?



That sounds like a good poll to me..... 

[Begin/dreamsequence] [Cue/watery fade to next scene]

Why is Billy Mays always yelling at me?

-- Because he's stuck living in an episode of Gomer Pyle and he thinks he's "Sarge"?

-- Because Liz has been a very naughty girl?

-- Because his Bumpits are in too tight?

-- Because ShamWow Vince once tried to "cut him" with an AquaGlobe during a prison riot and now he yells to look badass and scary?

-- All of the above?

-- Other?




[/end]


Or perhaps that's one of those - what's/the/meaning/of/life questions that the universe can't seem to answer?

Like what IS the meaning of life?
Why is the sky blue?
Why is Billy Mays always yelling at me?

@liz (di-va) wishes she had never gotten Buffie started...


----------



## Cors (Mar 25, 2009)

If the Strap Perfect doesn't work for you, try some mitten clips! They are relatively cheap, less flimsy and work despite my heavy boobs! Not sure if shoulder width will hinder it, but the strap length is adjustable to some extent. 







I got too curious and found a bunch of great Bumpit tutorials on Youtube! Now I am tempted to get some, since my hair is stick straight, flat and quite lifeless. Quick question though, does the Bumpit hurt if you hit the top of your head by accident?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 25, 2009)

Buffie, would bumpits work on short hair? I'd love to add volume to my crown at times, and hate back combing for the effect. My crown length is about 6". 

(I'm wondering if you can tell just by how big the actual items are)


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

Cors said:


> If the Strap Perfect doesn't work for you, try some mitten clips! They are relatively cheap, less flimsy and work despite my heavy boobs! Not sure if shoulder width will hinder it, but the strap length is adjustable to some extent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mitten clips! Clever. I will have to investigate that.

As for them hurting if you bump your head... uhhh... well... :blush:

So I forgot about them and went to get out of the car and didn't quite clear the door frame. That didn't feel great.

The worst thing about them... Mr. Buffie and I were sitting on the sofa watching a movie. He leaned over to put his head on mine and came down right on my Bumpit which slightly injured us both. 

So I would advise one to make sure they have ample head clearance before exiting vehicles and also to notify spouses before diving into a snuggle.

:blink:


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Buffie, would bumpits work on short hair? I'd love to add volume to my crown at times, and hate back combing for the effect. My crown length is about 6".
> 
> (I'm wondering if you can tell just by how big the actual items are)



You would need enough hair to cover it once it's in... Say 4 inches or so at the crown? 

My friend who has a beveled bob came over this weekend and I put one in her hair, just playing around. The small ones just made a funny looking knot in the crown, so we put in a bigger one and with some creative combing we were able to cover it, but it still looked a little wonky. Her hair was about 4 or 5 inches in the crown. But I think if it had been just an inch or two longer, it would have worked better.

That's an interesting idea though. They should produce a slightly less elevated one for shorter hair and bobs.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 25, 2009)

What about thin and fine hair?


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

kayrae said:


> What about thin and fine hair?



I have fine hair and it does well in mine. The secret is good back-combing, a little spray and using a pair of bobby pins to secure it.


----------



## ladle (Mar 25, 2009)

ok...Curiousity got the better of me and I had to find out what the hell Bumpits are? Are they bumps under your armpits as I first thought?
hmmm?


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

ladle said:


> ok...Curiousity got the better of me and I had to find out what the hell Bumpits are? Are they bumps under your armpits as I first thought?
> hmmm?



Ohkay, fair enough question. The product name is kinda weird.

They're little plastic diddles you put in your hair to make it special! 

But I'm curious, what would you put bumps under your armpits for? LoLz


----------



## olwen (Mar 25, 2009)

Ha, everytime I see the thread title, I read it as Bop-it and then I get that stupid Bop-it commercial in my head.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 25, 2009)

ladle said:


> ok...Curiousity got the better of me and



Not curious enough to actually read the whole thread though I notice! Tut, men :doh:

Tracey


----------



## Suze (Mar 25, 2009)

olwen said:


> Ha, everytime I see the thread title, I read it as Bop-it and then I get that stupid Bop-it commercial in my head.


that look like a messed up vibrator


----------



## olwen (Mar 25, 2009)

susieQ said:


> that look like a messed up vibrator



LOL, you're right it does! You wouldn't even have to change the name and it still seems like a weird vibe. HA.


----------



## ladle (Mar 26, 2009)

Read an entire thread?
Pfft...that would require patience....and the ability to read....
I seem to possess neither!


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Mar 27, 2009)

i just saw the commercial for these the other day
and i really want to try them!
are they any good?


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 28, 2009)

Just wondering. Can these things be used without teasing your hair. I can't tease mine or it would tangle. Also the little grippers on the bottom of them, would they hurt your heart or pich etc. Just wondering...


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 28, 2009)

I know I sound like one of the clueless and horny here - but PLZPOSTPIXTHKS! I've seen the website but I'm dying to see how these work for real women!

Tracey xx


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 28, 2009)

They must be pretty popular, one of the salons in my town has a sign up announcing: "We now have Bumpits".

Tracy


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 11, 2009)

So, in an extremely sad turn of events, my Bumpits will NOT be making the trip to New Jersey for the bash.

They are on Back order until May, which really sucks cause I kinda needed the HUGE one (the Hollywood/Rockstar Bumpit, depending on when you ordered them). 

Alas, I will punt and come up with another plan.

Pics to come in May...apparently.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> So, in an extremely sad turn of events, my Bumpits will NOT be making the trip to New Jersey for the bash.
> 
> They are on Back order until May, which really sucks cause I kinda needed the HUGE one (the Hollywood/Rockstar Bumpit, depending on when you ordered them).
> 
> ...


Did you check eBay? Lot of results there when I do a search for Bumpits, some of which include "hollywood". Some are even "buy it now", meaning you don't have to go through the auction process, you can just buy them immediately. Just check the seller's feedback and shipping policies to be sure you'll get them in a timely manner, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Red (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmmph....these look good and I would love to try them but the company seem to be gingerist - no ginger shade available 

I know, I know I could settle for a light blond but still 

I would love to see how people get on with these, I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2009)

Red said:


> Hmmmph....these look good and I would love to try them but the company seems to be gingerist - no ginger shade available
> 
> I know, I know I could settle for a light blond but still


I noticed that, too! Typical, isn't it.


----------



## Red (Apr 11, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I noticed that, too! Typical, isn't it.




Yep, always the way, buggers!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 11, 2009)

Buffffffie. Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiictures. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2009)

are there plus-sized bumpits?


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2009)

Red said:


> Hmmmph....these look good and I would love to try them but the company seem to be gingerist - no ginger shade available
> 
> I know, I know I could settle for a light blond but still
> 
> I would love to see how people get on with these, I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures.



Wait, doesn't your hair cover them completely? Why would you need the color to match your hair?


----------



## Tania (Apr 12, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> are there plus-sized bumpits?



Ba-dum-bum-bum(pit)!

(Bad pun rimshot for a good joke)


----------



## Red (Apr 13, 2009)

olwen said:


> Wait, doesn't your hair cover them completely? Why would you need the color to match your hair?



I guess if that were the case then they should only be sold in clear. Seems odd to have a selection but not cater for everybody. I would prefer it if it were closer to my hair colour just for the added comfort of knowing that if any hair slipped at all it wouldn't be as obvious.


----------



## olwen (Apr 19, 2009)

Red said:


> I guess if that were the case then they should only be sold in clear. Seems odd to have a selection but not cater for everybody. I would prefer it if it were closer to my hair colour just for the added comfort of knowing that if any hair slipped at all it wouldn't be as obvious.



...but if your hair has that bump wouldn't people just know you're wearing one? I'm a little....culturally oblivious when it comes to hair that isn't my texture. I hope my questions aren't too weird here.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2009)

olwen said:


> ...but if your hair has that bump wouldn't people just know you're wearing one? I'm a little....culturally oblivious when it comes to hair that isn't my texture. I hope my questions aren't too weird here.




No, these things were just invented and traditionally you'd achieve that look with a shit-load of teasing, which most of us wouldn't bother with. 


These are the "easy" way to get that look, so you wouldn't want them to show at all, besides how weird to have a visible piece of plastic hiding under your hair on a date or something? Nope.


----------



## olwen (Apr 19, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> No, these things were just invented and traditionally you'd achieve that look with a shit-load of teasing, which most of us wouldn't bother with.
> 
> 
> These are the "easy" way to get that look, so you wouldn't want them to show at all, besides how weird to have a visible piece of plastic hiding under your hair on a date or something? Nope.



Oh, okay. I didn't know you had to do a shit-load of teasing to get that effect. :doh: It just occurred to me that if a person's hair is thin and fine the plastic might show thru if not covered well.

I'm so low maintenance with my own hair I just don't think about these things.


----------



## sarahreign (Apr 22, 2009)

i know im late on this post but I ordered them on march 12th and STILL didnt recieve them to this day 4/22/09.... i just called and the JUST shipped them yday.....


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 23, 2009)

sarahreign said:


> i know im late on this post but I ordered them on march 12th and STILL didnt recieve them to this day 4/22/09.... i just called and the JUST shipped them yday.....



Yeah...

I ordered mine on the 6th of March and mine just shipped...moments before I was trying to cancel the order. It pissed me off, because they were not going to ship until May 8th, and since they shipped early, they pre-authorized the money, taking a goodly sum of my bash cash, lol.. the bastards. They better be worth it.

That is all.


----------



## Suze (Apr 23, 2009)

*Where are the fucking bumpit pics?!*



that is all. B)


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dude I SOOOO can't wait to order these! When I get a little more dough in the bank I plan to order! They look so addicting. I hate doing the bumps on my own- pain in the ass. I have to curl the peice, tease, spray, curl, then roll it and pin it. A bump it would make my life a zillion times easier lol 

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 24, 2009)

Suze said:


> *Where are the fucking bumpit pics?!*
> 
> 
> 
> that is all. B)



I couldn't agree more.


PIX OR GTFO!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was pretty excited to see some bumpit pictures but sadly, none! I want to see how these work. I admit, I'm terrible at trying to get my hair to do anything except straighten but I'd love to try these. 

Also, I saw the strap perfect things mentioned on here. I bought it and hated it. It just felt too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok Ok. My Bumpits have shipped...I think (they better have as they charged my account) so I will have them within a week.

Pics ASAP to follow.

I PROMISE!!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw some Bumpits in some catalog my mom got yesterday. I think it was something like a Carole (Carol?)Wright catalog or something like that. Not quite sure. I think they were $9 something...


----------



## mszwebs (May 10, 2009)

OK!

HERE ARE THE BUMPIT PICS!!!

I took these this morning, after a hard night out... (Drunk by 3, sober by 6 @ an Alumni banquet) so apologies for the less than perfect quality.

The first pic is of me with no Bumpit in my hair. I've been wearing these all week, with poly tails and I have to say that they really ARE fairly easy, as well as comfortable. I wouldn't recommend wearing the "Hollywood" or "Rockstar" Bumpit out on a day to day basis, unless having a weird, cone shape is your thing. When i used that one, I had to have a high pony tail and pin hair forward because there was a OBVIOUS...ledge...where the Bumpit stopped and it wasn't pretty. lol.

In the pics, I'm actually wearing TWO Bumpits. One forward on the crown of my head and one back further. in theory, you ARE supposed to tease a little, just to help the hair spread out correctly over the plastic.

Seeing as yesterday my hair looked like a friggin Do-Wop girl (don't ask), I decided to forgo the teasing.

ON TO THE PICS...

View attachment Bumpits 0.jpg


^^^No Bumpits^^^


----------



## mszwebs (May 10, 2009)

View attachment Bumpits 1.jpg


View attachment Bumpits 2.jpg


View attachment Bumpits 3.jpg


View attachment Bumpits 4.jpg


View attachment Bumpits 5.jpg




If anyone has any questions about the Bumpits, please ask. I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## Tooz (May 10, 2009)

Holy crap, that looks good.


----------



## Red (May 10, 2009)

I WANT SOME BUMPITS!!!! *WAAAAAAAAAAAAH*

Great pics Mszizzy!


----------



## KendraLee (May 10, 2009)

Looks really good Jes, is that the small size?


----------



## mszwebs (May 10, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> Looks really good Jes, is that the small size?



Technically, it's the "Large" Bumpit. The small one is like... the size of a bite sized snickers bar and I would assume, is for bangs (Fringe, for all you UK'ers lol).

They come in, lol, snack size, Large and Hollywood.

Mine came 5 to a box, 2 snack and 2 Large with 1 Hollywood.


----------



## KendraLee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have to get me some of those too


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2009)

yer hairz look awsum


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 10, 2009)

Duuuude, I'm even more tempted now to buy these.. your hair looks great.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 11, 2009)

i'm hoping that they find their way to the "as seen on TV" aisle at Walgreens soon. I have such fine hair that i hate to make it puffy through teasing becase it looks weird. I figured even though they don't have red (i'm a bottle red) i could go with the blonde.


----------



## Lina (May 24, 2009)

is there any place to get these in store?


----------



## Risible (May 24, 2009)

Hey, Jes, (or anyone that has used these) - I loathe "doing" my hair in large part because it's a chore holding my big fat arms up and back for too long. Do the Bumpits take long to, uh, install?

Great pics, Jes - your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jun 1, 2009)

I found these in my local Walgreens today. And... they are about $10 cheaper than the infomercial. There is one small, one large, one Hollywood, and a comb to help you part it . I put the large one in, and had absolutely no problems. I will say though that I have pretty thick hair though. I really thought they would slide, or feel like they were falling out. But I am going on hour 3 and I can't even tell it's there. I will see if I can get some pics tomm.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2009)

coolness. I'm gonna hit walgreens soon!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 2, 2009)

Our Walgreens never had them. I'll have to try the one here at Nags Head Beach & see if they might have them. I'm with my folks and my mom is doing the driving. So pray I can convince her to stop by Walgreens today...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 4, 2009)

I found some at the Nags head Walgreens ang got them. We'll try them out today. They only had the regular ones and not the Hollywood ones. Are the Hollywood ones gonna be too big or do I need those? If I get them I'd have to get them separately later on I guess. They didn't have them in blond, only in light brown and dark brown.black, so I got the light brown. All that was in the set was one larger one, a little bit smaller one, the tiny one, a comb and instructions. I think on the website and tv ad's they showed it as having 2 of the tiny ones and the hollywood one included but it was more expensive there. I wanna try 60's hair...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 5, 2009)

They are not as easy as I thought. It took several tries cuz it was too lopsided and then I finally got it okay the 3rd time. But I think I had it too far back so not as 60's or bumped looking. I bet I need a hollywood one. I took a pic from the front & had my mom take the pic of the back. She thought my hair looked too messy lol... 

View attachment DSCF4371.JPG


View attachment DSCF4372.JPG


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 5, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> They are not as easy as I thought. It took several tries cuz it was too lopsided and then I finally got it okay the 3rd time. But I think I had it too far back so not as 60's or bumped looking. I bet I need a hollywood one. I took a pic from the front & had my mom take the pic of the back. She thought my hair looked too messy lol...



Looks Good, Cheryl! 

Yeah, they do take some work though. It takes me a decent amount to look good, because I shorter layers on the top that are growing out and they don't quite want to lay right.

Meh.... I make it work.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 5, 2009)

They do look good! I agree that having them a little closer to the front might be a good plan, but they look pretty awesome there too.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks! I think it's something I'll have to work with to get it just right...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2009)

I got some in light brown ones at walgreens on saturday. I haven't tried them out yet. I need to find some time. (summer vacation makes a mommy very busy!!)


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 8, 2009)

I put some in my hair today and again they went too far back. I need to try to get them to go more forward...


----------



## piratechick (Jun 9, 2009)

being an insomniac i always see things on tv that i think would be useless, these.. not so much. i wanted to know if they actually worked before i got them, thanks to you guys i'm def buying a box. i'll check wallgreens so i can save on shipping.. hopefully they have them. 

as for the strap perfect things mentioned earler.. my moms broke earlier today and nearly hit me in the eye. =|
they work pretty great, just not with some bras.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 11, 2009)

I bought them last night at Wal-Mart!
=D


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 12, 2009)

Didn't know Wally World had them. I got mine in Walgreens. The one I got were these:

http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...nt=0&nug=VPD&skuid=sku5580492&id=prod5581625#







Is the big one in the set I got a big Hollywood one or is the Hollywood one something else and bigger? If the big Hollywood one isn't in the set I got, then I'd like to get one. Is there a way to get one by itself without the others? Just wondering...


----------



## mel (Jun 14, 2009)

i think i may try these...i will look for them today


----------

